# Kubota BH76 Backhoe-Warped Hydraulic Cylinder



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Howdy

Been a while since I had time to visit here.

Recently, while digging footers for my new garage building, I began hearing a "screeching noise" coming from the backhoe. It sounded like an old truck door hinge that had not been oiled in years, but louder.

Before I could finished the footers, the main cylinder on top of the backhoe stopped working, and I viewed a severely bent cylinder shaft. 

**Hopefully, the two photos loaded below**

The local tractor dealer has recently closed down after 47 years. The mechanic I normally use has not been able to find this cylinder so I might replace it.


The Kubota part number appears to be: 7K502-32010 (Assy Cylinder, Dipper).

QUESTIONS::

1. where might I find this cylinder so I can get back to work?

2. what would have caused this shaft to bend? 

Thanking you in advance, "Bo" in western NC


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

DANG 
Are all the pins tight.
Did hoe grab onto something that wouldn't move or just to heavy to life,and if it did lift was it under pressure?

Check out Messick's ....website shown at top of page.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like a big boulder landed on it. I've seen the pivot point get ripped out of a boom before on a Cat, but the hydraulics should be weak enough so as to not cause damage on something like that. Have you tried to contact any other nearby dealers for Kubota?


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Good lord that's nasty. The only way I can see that happening is trying to curl the dipper when it caught on something. The bypass valve should have kicked in long before that bent, and even if that failed, I'm surprised the engine didn't bog to a stop.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

As far as a new cylinder, I'd measure it's LOA open and closed, that should give you the size. You could head to a hydraulic shop in the area that sells hoses, they should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Hydraulic Shaft Repaired !!!!*

Hi fellers

Thanks so much for your replies. 

I was determined not to fork out almost $1,000 to replace the cylinder with a new Kubota assembly - - the amount I saw if I had ordered it myself.

So................... I found a machine shop that works with hydraulics that happened to be only 30 miles from me. I delivered the complete cylinder to them on Wednesday and they had the shaft STRAIGHTENED within 24 hours !!!! WOW !! 

The machinist offered to replace the bent shaft or straighten it. I asked him what he thought since he has done both many times. He suggested a straighten job this time and if it happens again, replace it. 

Cost: $65 total plus my 30 mile trip. A friend of mine picked it up and delivered it to me this morning as he was coming right by there on his way here to begin work on my new garage.............. so I only had to make one trip. 

So........ I got out cheap !!  I am going to re-install and hook the hoses back up today and get back to work. 

**** In thinking back, I believe this started when I was digging a deep footing about 40 feet long, pushed the rear of the tractor up in the air several times, and moved the whole tractor side-to-side to square my position over the footing ditch. I guess this caused way too much stress and binding on the dipper????*

In the past, I have used the backhoe to push the tractor straight ahead, but never to twist the rear from one side to another. 

*What y'all think ??*

Thanks for putting up with me. Take care, Bo in western NC


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Doesn't matter what way you're pushing, the force in that cupylinder is always going to be in a single direction. The bouncing motion that increases weight would put additional distress on the boom cylinder too, not that one. That is from the cylinder being pushed out or the dipper being pushed up. When moving the tractor with the hoe, the dipper should always be vertical, or you lose stability and could cause a potential rollover.

For $65 you got a steal, that's an incredible price. Even for strait ending it. I'm curious if they heated it, and if so if they put the temper back in. I'm sure they have incredible presses just for stuff like that.


----------

